# [SOLVED] Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I transferred audio albums from CD disc through Windows Media player onto my computer and they are in the Music folder. Then i dragged them to my tablet and put them in the extsd memory card. When i select an item to play, it just plays that item and stops and doesn`t continue on to play automatically the rest of the album. Any ideas please?:smile:
Attachment.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*

you are just selecting one to play when you are clicking on the file in the folder. try opening the music player and play them from there.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*



sobeit said:


> you are just selecting one to play when you are clicking on the file in the folder. try opening the music player and play them from there.


Thank you. I only see Music and Play music and the other is Samsung Hub in which i see nowhere to access the music i have on the sd card.:smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*

If you click the box at the top left, it should select all the songs below it, allowing them to be played as a playlist.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*

The application for Music isn't called "Play Music" just "Music"


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The application for Music isn't called "Play Music" just "Music"


When i originally transferred the audios i put them in sdcard on the tablet and should have put them in "music". So, i deleted them all and ripped them again to my computer and then dragged them to "music" on the tablet. They now play normally track after track.:dance::wink:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*



Julie Frances said:


> When i originally transferred the audios i put them in sdcard on the tablet and should have put them in "music". So, i deleted them all and ripped them again to my computer and then dragged them to "music" on the tablet. They now play normally track after track.:dance::wink:


When playing music tracks some will randomly pause and i have to push the play button to continue. Any ideas?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*

Is the screen on when this happens? Is it random between all songs?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is the screen on when this happens? Is it random between all songs?


 (1) The play screen is on. (2) Not all songs just very occasionally.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*

Does it keep happening on the same songs, those songs may be corrupt.

Nobody is exiting or touching the display when it happens?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Tablet 3-10.1-GT-P5201*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does it keep happening on the same songs, those songs may be corrupt.
> 
> Nobody is exiting or touching the display when it happens?


Deleted all from the sd card and then transferred them all to "music". The tracks play one after the other right to the last track. I see on Google that Notifications and S Voice can cause tracks to pause. I`ve experienced that a notification arrived and a track paused briefly but then continued to play. I disabled S Voice and have had no further trouble with pausing. Hope this helps others.:dance::grin:


----------

